# Piece of Vinyl Fascia as Skirting for Shed?



## succeed (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, don't laugh. But I went looking at my local big box store for something I could use as skirting around the bottom of my shed. I need something that is waterproof, easy to work with (cut), inexpensive, can withstand the elements, and will not rot. Plus it has to be somewhat rigid.
So I came across a piece of vinyl fascia. If I turn it around backwards, it would even have a lip on it which would help with rain drainage (cause all the surfaces around my shed slope).
Last fall I raised my shed, put it on deck-blocks, and the floor inside will be paving stones. So I want some kind of material (described above) that is at least 6" high to use as skirting, before I start my first row of vinyl siding.
Yes, I know vinyl expands. But this will be glued down with construction adhesive, and if it buckles a little, it's only a shed (after all). 
I don't want to use wood, because somewhere down the line wood would rot and have to be replaced, which would mean I'd have to mess with my siding in order to get it out. 
I'm open to suggestions if you can think of any better options.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A roll of 6 or 8" galvanized steel tucked down below the edge of the walk would have a better chance of success.


----------



## succeed (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks - that's not a bad idea. I can't find rolls of galvanized steel on the 3 big box store websites - all I can find are the 3ft sheets (called joist lining). So if you could point me in the right direction (i.e. maybe there's a better name for them, or they're used for a certain application), I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is one. Most lumber yards would have it in flashing dept.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Amerimax-6-in-x-10-ft-Galvanized-Steel-Roll-Flashing/3020245


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I used treated deck boards because weed eaters won't destroy them. Mounted the j channel right on top of that. When they rot out they are easy to replace.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you need something a little wider that could be cut to width, another consideration may be vinyl siding that normally installs vertical. This fiberglass garage door had basketball damage over the years so I put the vinyl siding horizontal over the damaged fiber glass with pop rivets. It's been there bout 10 years and doing well.


----------

